# "Out of Range" et Mac OS 8.6



## Xitag (30 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai récupéré 4 vieux PowerMac 7200/7300/G3 233/G3 266 et un écran Formac 17/500.

Aucune problème particulier jusqu'au moment ou j'allume le G3 266. Au moment ou le panneau "Bienvenue sur Mac OS" arrive, l'écran devient noir et affiche "Out of Range".

Pour retrouver un affichage normal, je dois couper le courant et zaper la PRAM (un bip suffit).

Je boot donc avec la touche MAJ. Aucun problème ! Je décide donc de désactiver un maximum d'extensions, je reboot, et là... même problème, l'écran devient noir.
Je décide donc de prendre le CD de mac os 9 (car le mac est sous 8.6). j'appuie sur la touche C mais rien ne se passe ! Il boot normalement sous 8.6 puis l'écran noir arrive...
Avez vous une idée du/des problèmes ?

Pourquoi je n'arrive pas a avoir un affichage normal avec ce mac,
Pourquoi le CD de mac os 9 ne s'ouvre pas/ne boot pas sur cette machine ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2007)

Essaie de zapper la Pram 4x de suite. 
Si ça ne suffit pas, c'est certainement ta pile qui est morte et qui ne garde pas ta résolution d'écran en mémoire. (exotique ta résolution d'écran ?  )


----------



## Xitag (31 Mai 2007)

oui j'ai deja zap&#233; le PRAM plein de fois ^^ (5 dong) toujours pareil 

L'&#233;cran revient mais des les premiers extensions charg&#233; au moment du panneau 'bienvenue' l'&#233;cran devient noir avec out of range :/


----------



## guytantakul (31 Mai 2007)

La r&#233;solution maxi de ton &#233;cran est de *1280 x 1024 *pixels. Il faudrait d&#233;marrer sur un CD syst&#232;me (640x480), puis virer les prefs moniteur du syst&#232;me qui bloque.
Mais comme &#231;a coince aussi &#224; ce niveau...

Edit : ah non, j'avais mal lu... Vire les prefs moniteurs, et rajoute les extensions une &#224; une si &#231;a coince encore.


----------



## Xitag (31 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir 

Les pr&#233;fs moniteurs se trouvent elle ? "Dossier syst&#232;me" -> "Pr&#233;f&#233;rence" -> "moniteur et son" ?

Sinon, il est possible que la pile soit morte car j'ai l'impression qu'il me demande l'heure a chaque boot, mais quand en meme temps je zap la pram souvent, je ne sais pas trop 

ps : meme en mode "sans extensions" le cdrom devrai monter sur le bureau ? car je ne le vois pas. (par contre aucun probl&#232;me sur le 7200 et le 7300).

Edit : Je viens de virer les prif moniteur et d'enlever presque toute les extentions, et le probleme est toujours le meme :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2007)

Le message "out of range" me fait penser &#224; une extension corrompue. Je pense qu'il signifie qu'un bout de code tente d'adresser une adresse m&#233;moire qui n'existe pas. Quelle est la derni&#232;re ic&#244;ne d'extension qui appara&#238;t pendant le d&#233;marrage avant le plantage ?


----------



## Xitag (31 Mai 2007)

Aucune justement 
Le panneau "bienvenue sur mac os 8.6" arrive. puis quelque secondes plus tard "out of range".

:/

Edit : Je viens de d&#233;monter le mac, v&#233;rifier les connecteurs+poussi&#232;res, et maintenant je peux booter sur le cd de mac os 9 

Edit 2 : le lecteur a du mal a lire le cd :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2007)

Xitag a dit:


> Aucune justement
> Le panneau "bienvenue sur mac os 8.6" arrive. puis quelque secondes plus tard "out of range".



Alors, d&#233;sactives toutes tes extensions, classe les par ordre alphab&#233;tique, et remets les en commen&#231;ant par la fin, et par moiti&#233;s successives d&#233;croissantes (d'abord la moiti&#233;, puis la moiti&#233; du reste, etc ...) pour voir &#224; partir d'o&#249; &#231;a plante. Si &#231;a ne donne rien, cherche du c&#244;t&#233; des pr&#233;f&#233;rences li&#233;es au syst&#232;me.


----------



## Xitag (31 Mai 2007)

J'ai finalement reussi a installer mac os 9.1 sur le disque dur !
Le lecteur de CDROM marche + ou - mais jai quand meme r&#233;ussi l'installation.

Le mac boot normalement sous os9 sans &#233;cran noir 

ps : j'ai essay&#233; de remplacer le lecteur du mac par un lecteur cd de pc, mais il n'&#233;tait pas reconnu ? y a t'il une manipulation ou des limitations hardware ?


----------



## claude72 (1 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le message "out of range" me fait penser à une extension corrompue.


???
C'est l'affichage de l'OSD d'un écran à qui le Mac envoye une image dans une résolution que l'écran ne sait pas gérer


----------

